# Trying to buy a 04 GTO, having trouble with monthly $



## logigamer (Jan 15, 2005)

im 21/male and im looking to buy my First Car and i liked the GTO since the begining, i went to 2 Dealers here on FL, in one they had 1 left GTO 2004, Automatic Trans red, i was impressed seen it in front of me and the inside looks awesome, i ask for the price they told me $29,995 but too much $money. then later i went to other dealer and they told me the 2004 GTO $33,000+ and ask for rebate and the guy said $5000 rebate or something and then the price showed as $28000 but still too much money for me, and i read somewhere here that dealers were giving 04 GTO for $23000 ?? i do $300 weekly and & $570 is too much money for me !??! what can i do? is there any trick of this? max i can pay is around $300-350

Where i can get those 04 GTO for around $23000 or less ? or a used one

Whats the lowest i can get to pay for a GTO monthly? i have $2500 for down payment


----------



## Crvt Wanabe (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry but you won't be able to make ends meet for that monthly payment. +Financing costs and after the final cost you have to add tax title and license cost. That is at least $500 more on the top. If you can't swing it don't do it! Something will come around in the future, you just have to be patient. Maybe look for a litely used one in the near future and just pound the dealer on the deal to get the lowest price! This 5,000 in rebates plays in your favor when buying a used one! Just my 2 cents. Sorry Dude!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

What kind of payment can you do? Do you have a cosignor on a loan?


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

It's gonna be tough to achieve under $350 a month with just $2500 down. I figure with $2500 down, "if" buying the car at around $24,000 ($26,000 after tax, title and fees) and "if" you have a credit union that'll do 72 month financing at 4% your payment would be $368 a month. Those are big "ifs". Go to Carmax.com and play around with their payment calculators, easy to use and will give you some numbers ammo for when you sit down with a salesman and they clobber you with a bunch of different figures. Good luck and be persistent.


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

If you dont end up finding a gto in your price range...I know where there is a 2002 Grand Prix GTP w/ mods and only 29000 miles in excellent shape. It's currently at the dealer where i traded it for the GTO. Check it out at www.queencitymotors.com 
Do a search for Grand prix's, it is the only red one that should come up....just figured I would offer


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...=used&x=20&y=9&ac_afflt=none&first_record=151


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

check out my Z28 on eBay. 42k miles, excellent, and I mean excellent condition throughout.

link to auction is in my signature.


----------



## LotusMike (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm probably going to come off as a jerk but you can't afford the car. With only $2500 down, you'll owe more than the car is worth the day you take delivery. If something happens (loss of job) you won't be able to sell it. You're also neglecting insurance, which could easily be $200/mo for a 21 year old male.

I've been there. Do yourself a favor. Drive a beater for a few more years while you save and invest your money. Don't get on the consumer debt treadmill.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

Unfortunately, LotusMike is probably right. With $2500 down the only way to keep payments down is long term financing (72 months) and combine that with the fact your (and mine for that matter) 2004 GTO is a year old the minute you drive it off the lot you will be upside in a hurry with a loooong time before getting right-side up again. Hang on to what your are driving now and wait until the '06s are coming out. Hopefully by then there will be some great rebates like there just were AND good residual values for leases or SmartBuys. Then your $2500 on a short lease/SmartBuy with a good residual might get you in around $250 a month and no worries about depreciation and being upside down, that's GMs problem then. Or, by a real nice used car with some of the depreciation already out of it. Finding the right deal on a car can make you:willy:


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

So did you buy yet??


----------



## logigamer (Jan 15, 2005)

nope not yet.. still looking

i see your message and im thinking about it, im looking on the internet for local dealers or Used GTO's .. maybe some of you know some easy way to locate cars and can let me know. ty


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

gmbuypower.com


----------

